# Sylvania aquastar for aquatic plants???



## aquariumfish (Feb 16, 2004)

I recently changed the lighting of my tank (50 gal, 19 inch deep), with two
Sylvania aquastar lamps, 30W, 10.000 Kelvin. These lamps emit a redbluish light. But after that change all my plants became redish or a very ugly dark/brown green.
However, since I inject CO2, a lot of oxygen bubbles are
abutandly emitted from the plant leaves, which means that photosynthesis is accomplished. Yet, the plants are
not healthy looking. Does anyone know if these Sylvania Aquastar lamps are really good for plants as they say?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

From what I have heard, Sylvania Aquastar bulbs are excellent for aquatic plants. The colors you are seeing are the result of the bulb's color rendition. To make it a little more pleasing to your eye, why not add a bulb with more green in it? Perhaps something around 6500k. That will help balance out the colors.

Carlos


----------



## aquariumfish (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for your post.
The problem is not of the light being more or less pleasant to the eye,
but of the plant leaves looking green/brown, like ''sunburned'', if I can
use this expression. Later the leaves become yellowish and dye...
Paul


----------



## Tyrone Genade (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello,

Visit http://aquatic-art.blogspot.com/2009/01/plant-deficiencies.html. Your tank is probably deficient in one or several of the minerals. If you have soft water it is probably Magnesium. Add some Epson salts and find out... You need about 5 mg/L. If you have hard water then it is probably a nitrogen deficiency. Add potassium nitrate at 10 mg/L to begin with.

Hope this helps.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I always mixed bulbs of different kelvin just to make sue I cover all areas.


----------

